# Loft built, looking for locals to acquire YB's from



## RaginCajun (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi, new to the sport, been involved with animal athletes all my life. Born and raised in Cajun country (Louisiana) raised and trained gamefowl my whole life and now that it is illegal, I've decided instead of just stopping all together, I'll use my knowledge and try and apply it to racing pigeons. My 2 sons (Andre and Ronnie) are 13 and 12 years old and really looking forward to getting started in this sport !! any and all help will be greatly appreciated !!!!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Your location will help--I'm sure there are other flyers near you and will be MORE than glad to help you and your sons.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Click on the link below...Click on LINKS,and go on the AU Site,and find a club page there...Put in your location,and they will LYK the closest club to where you live....Make contact with the club`s rep,and get your baby pigeons for your kids...Good Luck !! Alamo

AU = American Union of Pigeon Fanciers.. USA

IF = International Federation " " .. USA


----------



## RaginCajun (Mar 26, 2011)

thanks Sky !!!


----------



## RaginCajun (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Alamo !!!


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Hey ragincajun welcome to the club nice to have people join the pigeon race. Here you would get a lot of information lots of people form all over im far away from you but i lived in ft polk for many years my son was born there too i know your boys will really enjoy your new hobby good luck and hang around here you would find everything you need.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Don't forget Folks--I collect Racing Pigeon Bands/Rings
I do not have any from Puerto Rico.---They seem very hard to get.

Don Rice
1601 Blackburn Road
Sachse Texas
75048-2901

Any and all will help my collection get larger
As of now its about 5300 different bands/rings from 88-89 countries.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Hi there sky hi thats right its been some time nice too here from you let me see if i can mail some too you i think a got a few 2010. Put a picture of some old bands you got.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

*A picture of some of my collection*

Some of my rings


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

*More rings*

I have them sorted on the Cabinet doors in the garage


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Now that's pretty cool sky tx. Dont worry puerto rico is on the way


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

My oldest rings are --IF -SUF-1939 & IF - SUF-1941


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Welcome to the Ragin Cajun- I'm new too, and have an 11 year old son, who is excited about having the birds, but is worried about losing them when we let them out. He gets attached- a tender soul. Might have to get him some prisoner birds.....

Sky- your collection is outstanding - you little threadjacker you-LOL. I just know if I get started on that I would be out of control. I had a serious case of "Pin Fever" when I was working at the 2010 Olympics. At least that was temporary- a binge- with pigeon bands there is never an end! So, I will just appreciate your bands from afar.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk. If you cannot find any free birds in your area to help you get started I have some 2011 young birds that slipped out of their bands. 
I was planning on flying them with my team (as trainers) and using personalized snap bands for identifying them. Your welcome to them if you would like some racing young birds to raise just let me know and I'll take some pics.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes Nay-Nay I'm guiltly of threadjacking--But we do whatever is necessary to get rings for our collection.
And getting Rings from 3rd world countries is very difficult as their Postal System is not the best.
And they have to clear "Customs" both leaving & entering another country.
I have to fill-out Export forms when sending out of the USA.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Sky tx- you are truly dedicated- I am no longer in danger of becoming a collector, as I hate filling out forms! ;-) Phew!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

One of the largest band collectors in the World lives in the State of washington. He collects all type of bird bands---he is also in his 80's-been collecting for 30+years has somewhere around 15,000 bands in his collection.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

RaginCajun said:


> Hi, new to the sport, been involved with animal athletes all my life. Born and raised in Cajun country (Louisiana) raised and trained gamefowl my whole life and now that it is illegal, I've decided instead of just stopping all together, I'll use my knowledge and try and apply it to racing pigeons. My 2 sons (Andre and Ronnie) are 13 and 12 years old and really looking forward to getting started in this sport !! any and all help will be greatly appreciated !!!!


Sounds exactly like my story, the coinsidence is the same first name.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome to the sport, were in Louisiana are you from


----------



## RaginCajun (Mar 26, 2011)

Plaquemine Lovelace, about 15 miles south of Baton Rouge on the Weat side of the Miss. river. And you ?


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Iowa,La near Lake Charles


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Here are a few pics of the missing band ybs. The splash is the nest mate to my Pigeon Talk Classic entry AU 2011 JAX 2618 it is down from a Calia Janssen Cock to a Jay Holder Van Reet Hen. The black yb is a cross between a Sure bet cock (thanks to Goldenboy) and a Mueleman hen. The pencil and the blue checks I cannot say for certain because I only recorded the banded baby ( I reused the band on a new yb so my records are off) but I believe they are from from my Huskin Van Reil / Houban pair or my Old family Janssens.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

*More pics*


----------



## RaginCajun (Mar 26, 2011)

WOW !!!! those are some pretty pigeons Jax, I can't thank you enough, and my boys will love these when they see them !!!!


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Hope you find what your looking for, looks like you have a good start. Its been next to impossible for me, but if I find some yb's I will share with you.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I like how calm those birds look... good idea on the settling cage..


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> I like how calm those birds look... good idea on the settling cage..


I put them in the smaller cage so they would be all together for the pics. Truth be told they are still "flighty" when you try and pick them up. I'm sure once his boys get to handling them daily they will have them eating out of their hands in no time.


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Rajincajun, I live in Louisiana, and their are many pigeon racers around. 
Let me know what you are looking for ???? Help is always available. 

Kenny


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

bhymer said:


> Rajincajun, I live in Louisiana, and their are many pigeon racers around.
> Let me know what you are looking for ???? Help is always available.
> 
> Kenny


Rajin,
I would follow up with this guy and get some birds you can actually compete with..but if that falls through your welcome to these.


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Sky Tex, Glad you are back !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Many with learn from your experience. Thanks


----------



## RaginCajun (Mar 26, 2011)

thanks for all the help and information guys !!!! bhymer, you've got mail !!!! lol


----------



## NO SWEAT (Mar 28, 2011)

RaginCajun said:


> Hi, new to the sport, been involved with animal athletes all my life. Born and raised in Cajun country (Louisiana) raised and trained gamefowl my whole life and now that it is illegal, I've decided instead of just stopping all together, I'll use my knowledge and try and apply it to racing pigeons. My 2 sons (Andre and Ronnie) are 13 and 12 years old and really looking forward to getting started in this sport !! any and all help will be greatly appreciated !!!!


Hello--I'll be glad to try and help you with some excellent racers. I have been in the sport for 53 years and have won 800 first places. You'll need to send me the shipping box and pay for the shipping. I am sure than I can come up with some very very nioce late hatch youing birds that I will be happy to give to you. Blessings. No Sweat--Richmond, Kentucky [email protected]


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

NO SWEAT said:


> Hello--I'll be glad to try and help you with some excellent racers. I have been in the sport for 53 years and have won 800 first places. You'll need to send me the shipping box and pay for the shipping. I am sure than I can come up with some very very nioce late hatch youing birds that I will be happy to give to you. Blessings. No Sweat--Richmond, Kentucky [email protected]


Hell yeah! Thats what I'm talking about..wish we had more people step up and help the new guys.


----------



## RaginCajun (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow !!! I can't believe how many people in this sport are so ready to help out beginners !!!! Thanks to everyone offerring help and when I get the chance, I'm gonna try and help newcomers in the sport also. (Gotta win a few races first though !!!) Thanks again guys !!!!


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

True True there are some great people on Pigeon Talk. If you join a club or order your own leg bands I can breed you some ybs that you can actually race..its nice having friends help ya out now and then. Just send me a pm and let me know if you have enough ybs to get going.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=556681&postcount=10


----------

